# 95 Altima won't start



## emopunk13 (Mar 13, 2005)

i turn the key on and the radio works all lights light up on the dash like they always do then when i try to crank it....nothing. nothing turns over or anything. i have no idea. if anyone knows i would appreciate the help.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

check other threads, this is a common problem.


----------



## niven (Feb 18, 2005)

emopunk13 said:


> i turn the key on and the radio works all lights light up on the dash like they always do then when i try to crank it....nothing. nothing turns over or anything. i have no idea. if anyone knows i would appreciate the help.


Sounds like your starter. I have the same problem, when I turn the key, I hear a click coming from the relays beside the fuses. Try to have someone tap on the starter with a piece of wood while you try to start it. If the starter engages or at least makes a noise you have found your problem.


----------



## leckey73 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Tha's not hard*



niven said:


> Sounds like your starter. I have the same problem, when I turn the key, I hear a click coming from the relays beside the fuses. Try to have someone tap on the starter with a piece of wood while you try to start it. If the starter engages or at least makes a noise you have found your problem.


 I say the starter too!!


----------



## burk74 (Apr 12, 2005)

i had a problem like this also. everything turned on but it wouldnt crank or anything. the guy i bought the car checked for spark and wasnt finding any. he found out that the harness that plugs into the coil was partially disconnected. a little retaining clip broke so we just zip tied it to keep it completely pushed on. its worth a shot because this is the same problem i had. we never did get why it wouldnt turn over though.....hmmmmmm


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

if you fuses and relays make clicking noises, its starter or something like that. if you can't hear anything, its distributor, plugs or wires. keep this in mind!!


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

CHECK OR CHANGE UR BATTERY.ITS USUALLY NOT THE STARTER!!!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

licklemanbklyn2g3 said:


> CHECK OR CHANGE UR BATTERY.ITS USUALLY NOT THE STARTER!!!


^^ this guys on the ball, everyone should be more like him.


----------



## burk74 (Apr 12, 2005)

ya thats what i did at first......oh well it was time for a new battery anyway


----------



## dapice57 (Apr 29, 2005)

mzanubis said:


> if you fuses and relays make clicking noises, its starter or something like that. if you can't hear anything, its distributor, plugs or wires. keep this in mind!!



I'm having the same problem. when I turn the key, it clicks once and that's it. If it clicks once does that mean the fuses and relays are working, or would it be a repeated clicking noise?

The lights don't dim and all the dash lights come on, but after trying to start the car multiple times, all the lights die out like the battery just ate it. Then I unhook the battery, reconnect it and the battery has juice again, but the car still won't start. I'm going to replace the battery and cables.

Do you think I need to look at the starter/solenoid?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

wouldn't hurt


----------



## emopunk13 (Mar 13, 2005)

niven said:


> Sounds like your starter. I have the same problem, when I turn the key, I hear a click coming from the relays beside the fuses. Try to have someone tap on the starter with a piece of wood while you try to start it. If the starter engages or at least makes a noise you have found your problem.



where is the starter located i was going to fix it today then i couldn't find the starter


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

in the back of the motor. very easy to replace.


----------

